# DRL led lights error message



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

I changed my halogen daylight bulbs to led, but in the dash and the idrive shows up an error message for burnt bulbs.
2017 F25.
I already coded:
AUSG_04_POL_L_IS_LED -> AKTIV
AUSG_05_POL_R_IS_LED -> AKTIV
Parking Lights / DRL Cold Check Left : AUSG_04_POL_L_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV
Parking Lights / DRL Cold Check Right : AUSG_05_POL_R_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV
Parking Lights / DRL Warm Check Left : AUSG_04_POL_L_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV
Parking Lights / DRL Warm Check Righ : AUSG_05_POL_R_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV

The seller declared the led bulbs as "canbus error free"...

Is there anything else that can be done? :dunno:

Thanks


----------



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

I have noticed that when I re-code the FRM module with a saved file the error goes away, but when after a while I turn on the car the error cames back.

Any suggestion would be appreciated


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

Did the lights come with "load resistors"? If not, they are not "canbus error free".

Have you set the above coding parameters as NICHT_AKTIV?


----------



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you shaik for the support,

I have set to "aktive" the first 2 rows (about being LED) and to NICHT_AKTIV the others (cold/warm check)

the seller declares these light as error free, as such they "should" be with resistors. But having disabled the checks the error shoudn't be there anyway, right?


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

Some vehicles do not respond well to coding, you may need to fix it with some proper load resistors.


----------



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

It seems solved: in my 2017 F25 the DRL are managed by others parameter. 
I post them for anyone else in my situation:

3090	AUSG_17_BL2_L_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV	nicht_active	
3090	AUSG_17_BL2_L_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV	nicht_active	
3090	AUSG_18_BL2_R_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV	nicht_active	
3090	AUSG_18_BL2_R_KALT_UEBERW_AKTIV	nicht_active	
AUSG_17_BL2_L_IS_LED -> AKTIV
AUSG_18_BL2_R_IS_LED -> AKTIV


----------



## davepriz (Jul 6, 2017)

Thank you thank you thank you!!! This has been driving me crazy and I could not find the correct parameter for days!


----------



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

yeah, me too until I found the solution 
glad it helped!:thumbup:


----------



## jeimon (May 10, 2018)

enrico.mcc said:


> It seems solved: in my 2017 F25 the DRL are managed by others parameter.
> I post them for anyone else in my situation:
> 
> 3090	AUSG_17_BL2_L_WARM_UEBERW_AKTIV	nicht_active
> ...


Thank you enrico! I also have been trying to find the solution to that for days. I haven't done it yet but we have the same X3 model and year so I don't see why it wouldn't work on mine.

One question though. Did you undo the settings to the AUSG POL you had done before? (I also did those changes before, thinking it would fix the problem), I imagine you did but want to be sure before I code my car.

Also weird is that those initials (BL) seem to point to Brake Lights. But if it works, it works!


----------



## enrico.mcc (Nov 3, 2016)

I left it that way because I also installed Led position lights!
if you only have Drl you can leave it in default setting


----------



## jeimon (May 10, 2018)

enrico.mcc said:


> I left it that way because I also installed Led position lights!
> if you only have Drl you can leave it in default setting


Yeah, I forgot you had also changed Parking Lights. Thanks again for finding the solution to this issue and sharing it with us!


----------



## eng.shamsraad (Nov 2, 2021)

thank you very much


----------

